# Nice Gun - Nice Price. SX3



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Scheels currently has different SX3's at attractive prices. Shop and compare, most name brand stores will match prices, Gander gives 10% Military discount, Sportsman's will give you a 5% Military and Scheels offers no discount, unless you bring up the competitors price and what their discount is. I ended up with a Mossy Oak DuckBlind for $1025 before tax. The current going rate is $969 for the 3" / $999 for the 3.5" / $1099 for the Camo which only comes in 3.5". That's $300 - $500 difference between the SX3 and the harder kicking SBEII. Nice reading here.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/benelli_black_eagle_take.htm

The only thing I want to add to this post is that it appears the field model or any of the models with wood don't have the spacers to adjust the stock for drop and cast. I picked up one of the field models and could not obtain a good sight picture throwing it up to my shoulder, it was a different story with any of the synthetic models, much easier to obtain proper site naturally.


----------

